# Proudly welcoming two casters to the 800' club... :)



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Today Tony Bates CRUSHED a Carolina Groundcast *809 feet* to join the list of US casters over 800. For those that know Tony, he has only been casting for two years. The first time I ever saw him cast I knew he had a special gift, power and speed.

Well done Tony, I am VERY proud of you.

Secondly (only listed second because Tony got there first today), Mr. Robert Hudak nailed a high swing Pendulum late today that bumped him ahead of Tony. He has been hitting it REAL GOOD in practice and showed us today that he means business. He chunked it *816.5 feet*. 

CONRATS to you both. Well done.

Tommy


----------



## LarryB (Apr 29, 2002)

Well Done Tony and Robert. Congratulations on taking that next step. Now keep going!

All the best,

LarryB


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Congrats guys.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Nice. Great job.


----------



## Led (Feb 1, 2001)

Well done on your achievements.


----------



## Connman (Apr 14, 2001)

Tony and Robert , well done . Something to be extremely proud of...


----------



## Bigfisherman (Apr 22, 2005)

You 2 rock. Congratulations !!!


----------



## Mater Man (May 10, 2009)

Great Job Guys !!!


----------



## TONY B (Oct 26, 2009)

Thanks everyone its something I thought would never happen.


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

Thanks fellas.... 

Tony has to have been the caster of the tourney. Finally everything came together for him like we have been telling him it would. He has the power, speed, and timing to crush the rod. Finally, all 3 came together at one time. It was bitter sweet for me. I was ECSTATIC that Tony hit 809'!! Then it hit me that he just did it off the ground with a 125gr. I USED to hold the National Record until that cast. Now, Tony Bates has thrown a 125gr lead off the ground further then anyone else in a tournament in the US. I honestly do not know that I could ever beat that myself. GREAT JOB Tony!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Texas Tornado (Apr 24, 2007)

Congrats to both of you guys! I have been chasing the dream of hitting 800' in a tournament for the last 20 years. I keep telling myself it will happen eventually. Congrats on your accomplishemt!


----------



## big brother (May 15, 2002)

most excellent
charlie


----------

